# new here



## fledgling (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi - I'm new here and relatively new to the world of espresso machines. I've already had a quick scratch around the site and I can see that it's going to be hard to avoid spending ever more of my hard earned on shiny new machines. Anyway, here goes nothing...


----------



## fledgling (Jan 3, 2019)

fledgling said:


> Hi - I'm new here and relatively new to the world of espresso machines. I've already had a quick scratch around the site and I can see that it's going to be hard to avoid spending ever more of my hard earned on shiny new machines. Anyway, here goes nothing...


Oh no, already! Wrong forum









Mods can you move please?


----------

